# King Kevin and BB are Baaaack!!!



## WhiteDog

March 15th 2011. 10.95 lbs.


----------



## kingling

your the man kevin!!!
glad to see your helper is back!!!!


----------



## DebbieJMTB

...


----------



## 82whaler

BB love the New Bling ..... And Kevin You The Man :notworthy:


----------



## The Barb

NICE BASS,NICE BLING,ALL FOR THE KING,I thought I saw a Limo pulling your boat today,NICE JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## DLo

No story? not even a body of water...just a semi-disturbing pic? nice fish though.


----------



## Bullshark

DLo said:


> No story? not even a body of water...just a semi-disturbing pic? nice fish though.


I love it


----------



## Jaw Jacker

:thumbup: Nice Hog! Kevin:thumbup: When you get threw hunting those Big Bass, Lets go chase some Ling.


----------



## The Barb

Jaw Jacker,I went with you at the end of last year,let me return the favor this year with my boat,Call the King for my number,You and Your Family welcome any time,Nice fish Kevin caught.


----------



## Jaw Jacker

The Barb said:


> Jaw Jacker,I went with you at the end of last year,let me return the favor this year with my boat,Call the King for my number,You and Your Family welcome any time,Nice fish Kevin caught.


Sounds Good! I've got to finish putting a motor in my sons truck and I'll give you a call.:thumbsup:


----------



## NICHOLAS

Oh Snap!!


----------



## CatHunter

GOOD fISH


----------



## jstblsd

Wow!


----------



## CatHunter

Just a question for the king..what happen to your old Pensacola fishing forum account?


----------



## 82whaler

CatHunter said:


> Just a question for the king..what happen to your old Pensacola fishing forum account?


KING KEVINS PFF account is still active !


----------



## CatHunter

ah:thumbsup:


----------



## aaronmc28

Looks cut-and-paste just like all his other photos. I would be more inclined to believe the photo is legit if he would hold the fishing under the belly. Harder to fake that. Or maybe sticking a fist in the fish's mouth.


----------



## reelthrill

Absolutely no photo-shop. I have personally seen almost every bass Kevin has caught over the years.


----------



## auguy7777

Hell of a nice fish and if he caught that from Blackwater with the way the river is fishing right now, even more impressing.


----------



## mjones

aaronmc28 said:


> Looks cut-and-paste just like all his other photos. I would be more inclined to believe the photo is legit if he would hold the fishing under the belly. Harder to fake that. Or maybe sticking a fist in the fish's mouth.


Doubt this guy is smart enough to photoshop. He's probably snatching them off beds and posting these ridiculous shots to seek attention. 

Poor kid. Little wondering what is wrong with America's youth today. Bad role models. 

Are there no ethics on this forum to keep such racially offending posts out? 

Gross immaturity and a desperate way to try to gain attention.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

mjones said:


> Doubt this guy is smart enough to photoshop. He's probably snatching them off beds and posting these ridiculous shots to seek attention.
> 
> Poor kid. Little wondering what is wrong with America's youth today. Bad role models.
> 
> Are there no ethics on this forum to keep such racially offending posts out?
> 
> Gross immaturity and a desperate way to try to gain attention.


Feel better?


----------



## bare bones 24

mjones said:


> Doubt this guy is smart enough to photoshop. He's probably snatching them off beds and posting these ridiculous shots to seek attention.
> 
> Poor kid. Little wondering what is wrong with America's youth today. Bad role models.
> 
> Are there no ethics on this forum to keep such racially offending posts out?
> 
> Gross immaturity and a desperate way to try to gain attention.


 I'm not offended ,as the vast majority of forum members are not. Most of the JIGS on here are used for bait.


----------



## driver

nice 1


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

:whistling::sleeping:


----------



## Jaw Jacker

mjones said:


> Doubt this guy is smart enough to photoshop. He's probably snatching them off beds and posting these ridiculous shots to seek attention.
> 
> Poor kid. Little wondering what is wrong with America's youth today. Bad role models.
> 
> Are there no ethics on this forum to keep such racially offending posts out?
> 
> Gross immaturity and a desperate way to try to gain attention.


Just who the :devil: are you? The Forum NANNY:thumbdown:


----------



## jstblsd

Most of the JIGS huh?


----------



## auguy7777

You know guys, all of these King Kevin threads go through the roof because people get on here and doubt the fish and bicker with one another. If you don't think it's real, keep it to yourself. I used to not believe, but the past few years along with talking to other people, I have changed sides. However, I still would like to know a body of water along with 99% of other users here so they could target a specific place this weekend to catch the one of their lifetime.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Is that a pond fish?


----------



## CatHunter

i don't find it a fending..Its very creative if you ask me, but i would like to know where he gets these large bass from every spring:shifty:


----------



## reelthrill

Kevin fishes a variety of public lakes from north of Panama City to west of Brewton.


----------



## mjones

I think many don't believe him and think the photographs are photoshop because if he had truly caught these he wouldn't feel the need to dress his kid up like a black person. I got a message from someone about how the outline of the fish looks, and they were dead on. 

Many fishermen who put pictures online take them out in the daylight often releasing the fish afterwards by shooting them from their phone and uploading them in the sun, but this guy waits until he gets home, dresses up his kid, and poses inside. 

Seems suspect to me. I just got disgusted seeing the kid like that. If this guy really does catch them that big without snatch them off the beds then good for him, but it seems like he's faking or trying to compensate for something.


----------



## Brahma Bull

Nice report, Thanks!


----------



## Kick Some Bass

Remember, this is the internet. His photo with the kid is not racially offending. I think the kid should dress like that and go to the 5th Ward in New Orleans and see what the residents there think. Now that would be a hell of a post to see what his face would look like when he returns. That fish is huge!!!!

KsB


----------



## CatHunter

hes not supposed to be a black kid hes a Nigerian :thumbsup:And he can do what ever he wants.. If he was trying to get comments then it looks like its working


----------



## bare bones 24

Kick Some Bass said:


> Remember, this is the internet. His photo with the kid is not racially offending. I think the kid should dress like that and go to the 5th Ward in New Orleans and see what the residents there think. Now that would be a hell of a post to see what his face would look like when he returns. That fish is huge!!!!
> 
> KsB


 He's right if BB goes to the 5th ward like that he has to worry about his safety. If a native from the 5th ward went to Gulf Breeze, East Hill, Cordova Park etc.... in a sweater vest and dockers he wouldn't be in danger. What does that tell us?


----------



## NICHOLAS

Not to go to 5th ward? Ha 

The fish are all kept alive and pulled out of the water for these pictures. The outline you all think is a sign of photoshop is only glare from the fish being wet. 

Now :notworthy:


----------



## Kick Some Bass

Bare Bones 24,

Paint a black person from the 5th Ward face white and send them to a store in Gulf Breeze and then you will see what will happen. It is not the surroundings, but the ignorance to impersonate a person that don't think it's funny is the problem. I see King Kevin and his little fishing buddy as funny, silly, ignorant good fishermen. Keep up the good fishing...

KsB


----------



## Brahma Bull

reelthrill said:


> Kevin fishes a variety of public lakes from north of Panama City to west of Brewton.


 
...And then he drives all the way back to wherever, (keeping the fish alive), takes the time to get the family dressed into a costume, take the pic in the same place everytime, and then releases the fish as said before back into the water, never posts a report or answers questions directed his way, everyone else that "knows" him adds their vauge comments to uphold his self proclaimed reputation, makes 3 or 4 posts a year that never make sense and then disappears again until the next spawn...:thumbdown: 

I'm not impressed... 

Take your pic where you caught it if your going to release unharmed, and post a useful report, oh yeah nice camo drawers you got there, I guess you didn't notice your pants weren't fastened with that clock hanging off neck... 

and yeah I feel better now too


----------



## CatHunter

Brahma Bull said:


> ...And then he drives all the way back to wherever, (keeping the fish alive), takes the time to get the family dressed into a costume, take the pic in the same place everytime, and then releases the fish as said before back into the water, never posts a report or answers questions directed his way, everyone else that "knows" him adds their vauge comments to uphold his self proclaimed reputation, makes 3 or 4 posts a year that never make sense and then disappears again until the next spawn...:thumbdown:
> 
> I'm not impressed...
> ...
> 
> Take your pic where you caught it if your going to release unharmed, and post a useful report, oh yeah nice camo drawers you got there, I guess you didn't notice your pants weren't fastened with that clock hanging off neck...
> 
> and yeah I feel better now too



You do have a point there i have noticed the same pattern..But There is no law in Florida against killing a large bass now it is shunned upon..Ill give it to the king he sure can get the forum worked up with them things:thumbsup:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Brahma Bull said:


> ...And then he drives all the way back to wherever, (keeping the fish alive), takes the time to get the family dressed into a costume, take the pic in the same place everytime, and then releases the fish as said before back into the water, never posts a report or answers questions directed his way, everyone else that "knows" him adds their vauge comments to uphold his self proclaimed reputation, makes 3 or 4 posts a year that never make sense and then disappears again until the next spawn...:thumbdown:
> 
> I'm not impressed...
> 
> Take your pic where you caught it if your going to release unharmed, and post a useful report, oh yeah nice camo drawers you got there, I guess you didn't notice your pants weren't fastened with that clock hanging off neck...
> 
> and yeah I feel better now too


The best post I've ever read on a "king" Kevin thread!


----------



## BOGIA

Way to go kevin eat all them nasty green trout!i throw em all on the bank with the cotton fish!


----------



## reelthrill

King Kevin has an awesome livewell system and yes he will take the fish back and release it. He could also release it in his front yard if he wishes. Bottom line ---he is not doing anything illegal and rarely keeps a fish. The 14lber he caught last year was at a public state owned lake. That fish is documented so how could he alter the photo or the weight???


----------



## fwbdave

These threads always tickle the heck out of me.  Nice fish Kevin. We had a pond behind the house when I was a kid and we always kept them big ones alive and released them into it. Havent been there in years but it sure ended up with some nice fish in it.


----------



## kingling

the reason he doesnt post his "spots" is so that all the bass fising dipshits that think they know what they are doing dont go in there and scare all the fish off the beds, if you want to catch fish like kevin then put in the time like he does and find them for yourself!


----------



## whyworry

Deleted


----------



## jesse1378

i have seen "king" keven fishing. yes the lake was public. he was catching live bream to use as bait on the beds. I think the best part of all of it is that the bass in his pics look the same. they are all around the spawn. and i saw a pic holding the same fish in the same position in person. now the pic i saw could have been the original and these rest are all the photoshops, but the pic is on public display. i wont say where i want to see if its still there next time i go fishing. i remember one of these threads last years and somebody put two of the pics side by side and you could see the same damn photoshop edges on both pics. i understand you arent going to tell people where you catch something like that but take a pic the way some people have suggested. if its real it wont be a problem. if its fake, there will be a heck of alot more to photoshop.


----------



## auguy7777

kingling said:


> the reason he doesnt post his "spots" is so that all the bass fising dipshits that think they know what they are doing dont go in there and scare all the fish off the beds, if you want to catch fish like kevin then put in the time like he does and find them for yourself!


I don't think anyone is asking what side of the lake or what part of the river exactly some beds are at. They just want to know where a spawn could be occuring. Like one post last year, ya'll said he caught one on spawn at Leon Hines Lake I think. I don't think anyone is asking for too much. Like if he caught that one at Blackwater, he could say it was at Blackwater. The river is so vast anyways, what does it matter? Hell, any lake or body of water is vast. People just want some help sometimes, that's all.


----------



## NICHOLAS

auguy7777 said:


> I don't think anyone is asking what side of the lake or what part of the river exactly some beds are at. They just want to know where a spawn could be occuring. Like one post last year, ya'll said he caught one on spawn at Leon Hines Lake I think. I don't think anyone is asking for too much. Like if he caught that one at Blackwater, he could say it was at Blackwater. The river is so vast anyways, what does it matter? Hell, any lake or body of water is vast. People just want some help sometimes, that's all.



The rivers wont spawn till mid to late april. It takes that water a lot longer to reach the right temp.


----------



## auguy7777

NICHOLAS said:


> The rivers wont spawn till mid to late april. It takes that water a lot longer to reach the right temp.


I know that, it was just an example


----------



## fishallyear

the brooks hines fish is legit...... still on the lake website under "angler's catches".. @www.outdooralabama.com ...... put escambia state lake in the search bar on the homepage.. awesome fish, 14lb 1oz i think


----------



## MulatMayor

I was driving down the road a few day's ago and thought it was about time for Kevin to post up!! I love the the na sayers!! Like I say every year he is the best in the business!! He is a hell of a fisherman! Look forward to his next post!


----------



## Kick Some Bass

The King should sign-up for the Bassmaster Classic, FLW Championship, and all other tourneys. He would win every year with those monsters--at least big fish of the day. Keep the pics coming...

KsB


----------



## Bullshark

That picture makes me laugh everytime I look at it! I don't care how it was made. If the kid is dressed like Hitler or a KKK dude in the next pic I can see it being a big deal but that???? That's just funny. Real funny!!!


----------



## N!cky

All of these posts just happen to be during the months of march-may.
I'm sure he is a one of the people who have a tower on their boat and just look for monsters all day. 
It's a nice fish, but certainly not my "idea" of bassfishing. 
I fish beds, but I don't troll without casting till I find one 8 plus.
I feel if thats your game, go saltwater fishing.... 
Catch a fish 8+ NOT ON A BED.


----------



## reelthrill

N!cky said:


> All of these posts just happen to be during the months of march-may.
> I'm sure he is a one of the people who have a tower on their boat and just look for monsters all day.
> It's a nice fish, but certainly not my "idea" of bassfishing.
> I fish beds, but I don't troll without casting till I find one 8 plus.
> I feel if thats your game, go saltwater fishing....
> Catch a fish 8+ NOT ON A BED.


King Kevin does go saltwater fishing. As a matter of fact, he has caught plenty of pier tarpon, pier cobia, and many other species of saltwater fish.


----------



## jesse1378

http://www.dcnr.state.al.us/fishing/freshwater/where/lakes/escambia/angler/

thats the link to the pic that i was talking about. hes in the middle on the left. i want to believe that one is legit but even that one wasnt taken at the lake. but for benefit of the doubt this one looks the best. :whistling:


----------



## BOGIA

its a shame that some people have to put others down for what they do.just cause most people cant do it or havent done it they think its not true.jelousy is what it is.


----------



## kingling

that 14lber is real, it is in his shop right now, it will also be in alabama's game and fish magazine in may!


----------



## Kick Some Bass

Way to go King--now you have hit the big time. I can't wait to see and read the magazine in May. 

KsB


----------

